# Mainframe jobs in Germany



## mariappan2k4

Hi Folks,

I have got german job seeker visa a week back. I am having 8+ years of Information Technology(Mainframe) experience and knowing german(B1) at some extent. 

I have applied jobs in below portal. I get rejection emails most of the times.I thought my resume is the problem. I converted it to german format . Though i get rejection email.

Can any one give me an advice or suggestions on how to get the mainframe jobs in germany? 

STEPSTONE.DE
MONSTER.DE
JOBBORSE.ARBEITSAGENTURE.DE

Regards,Mari


----------



## vronchen

mariappan2k4 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have got german job seeker visa a week back. I am having 8+ years of Information Technology(Mainframe) experience and knowing german(B1) at some extent.
> 
> I have applied jobs in below portal. I get rejection emails most of the times.I thought my resume is the problem. I converted it to german format . Though i get rejection email.
> 
> Can any one give me an advice or suggestions on how to get the mainframe jobs in germany?
> 
> STEPSTONE.DE
> MONSTER.DE
> JOBBORSE.ARBEITSAGENTURE.DE
> 
> Regards,Mari


Are you also sending a cover letter and copies of all your diplomas + references for all of your jobs on your resume?

Sounds like you are applying only for a few weeks. Getting a job takes time.


----------



## mariappan2k4

Thanks for your reply.Yes. I am applying with cover letter(in deutsch) and all my degree certificate. I am apply for past 3 weeks.I get rejections all the times. Is it good to go for Y-axis as they do offer resume marketing and stuff.? I am also afraid,that after paying hefty money to them and do not get any calls, then it will be waste of time and money.


----------



## ismzsam

*Mainframe query*

Hi friend.....

Even I have applied for job seeker visa for germany. I have 6.5 years of mainframe experience. Presently I am working in Singapore. Same concern as yours, Whether to approach Y axis, for job assistance in Germany. 

I have A2 level of knowledge in German. I want to know the trend for foreigners to get mainframe jobs in Germany. Please let me know whether its possible to get mainframe job in present market.


----------

